# Accomodation



## IainBurstow (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi, I?m looking for a bit of advice and guidance, I?m potenially moving to Abu Dhabi in Feb, I can?t afford to pay six months rent up front, I?m looking at Airbnb and extended stays in hotels does anybody has and thoughts / recommendations? Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

IainBurstow said:


> Hi, I?m looking for a bit of advice and guidance, I?m potenially moving to Abu Dhabi in Feb, I can?t afford to pay six months rent up front, I?m looking at Airbnb and extended stays in hotels does anybody has and thoughts / recommendations? Thanks


Hi,
There are plenty of hotel apartments to suit various budgets.
These can be paid on a monthly basis.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## spinario (Oct 21, 2017)

Your employer should help you. They may have an interest free loan for full amount which they will deduct monthly from your paycheck once you start working.

Ask HR.


----------

